# Aolong GT release



## MOYU (Nov 24, 2015)

First of all,I wanna thank two great cubers Keaton Ellis and Lucas Etter for breaking world records one by one by using Moyu Tanglong and Aolong V2 respectively.We already confrimed with them and are sure that they did use these two cubes.

Now please allow me to introduce our new 3x3,Aolong GT!Aolong GT inherits main mechanism of Aolong.To describe the cube with one sentence,I would say "It's light,fast,stable and without corner twist."

Why it's not "GTS"?Because I said that I won't easily name a cube with "GTS" that represents the highest level on the market and no cube can exceed it.Aolong GT is definitely one of the best on the market but it still has space for improvement.But it's better than any cube on dealing with lockups and instability.

----------------------------------------------------------------




































































------------------------------------------------









Unified friction surfaces





Oblique-upward-inner-concave corners 





Multicircle-inner-tracks





Void pillars inside center caps to make sure center caps bite tight and perfectly into center pieces





Properly maximized holes and dis-sharpening compact verges and compact points





Seamless appearance and unified caps


----------



## richardye1 (Nov 24, 2015)

i dont think there isnt a distinguishing factor large enough for me to upgrade. To be honest i think its a meh realease and i would opt for an entirely new cube over this, esp if its gonna be 16$, which i could use to get a yuxin and a thunderclap  thats just my opinnion. I have 6 aolongs but i still use a 356/weilong as my mains


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Nov 24, 2015)

This actually looks pretty different


----------



## Cubeologist (Nov 24, 2015)

An AoLong V1 that doesn't corner twist? I may be in love.


----------



## qwertycuber (Nov 24, 2015)

Square corners.


----------



## camcuber (Nov 24, 2015)

At least the TangLong was new for a few weeks


----------



## willtri4 (Nov 24, 2015)

Moyu said:


> Upgrade again!



I love that slogan.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 24, 2015)

I neeeeeeeeed this cube!

I really like that the corners are becoming shaped like this! Please keep it up!


----------



## Phinagin (Nov 24, 2015)

Looks like moyu is starting to move away from stickerless puzzles and now has different coloured plastic for the entire puzzle. This is now the third puzzle to do so, 1st tanglong, 2nd tangpo, 3rd aolong GT


----------



## Cubeologist (Nov 24, 2015)

camcuber said:


> At least the TangLong was new for a few weeks



Lasted about as long as the WR that was set on it lol.


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 24, 2015)

camcuber said:


> At least the TangLong was new for a few weeks


Lol dangit


----------



## AlexMaass (Nov 24, 2015)

Moyu is actually letting me test this along with the tangpo, should be interesting.

I'll probably make an unboxing video of it.


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 24, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> Lasted about as long as the WR that was set on it lol.



Shots Fired!!!!! Lol


----------



## CriticalCubing (Nov 24, 2015)

Lets see if I buy this or not. I am not in need of a new cube and Thunderclap performs brilliantly.


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 24, 2015)

CriticalCubing said:


> Lets see if I buy this or not. I am not in need of a new cube and Thunderclap performs brilliantly.



exactly. they release cubes way too often in my opinion


----------



## CriticalCubing (Nov 24, 2015)

But their catch phrase is awesome this time around "Upgrade again" 


ReneFloresVlogs said:


> exactly. they release cubes way too often in my opinion


----------



## ReneFloresVlogs (Nov 24, 2015)

CriticalCubing said:


> But their catch phrase is awesome this time around "Upgrade again"



haha yeah :0


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit (Nov 24, 2015)

CriticalCubing said:


> But their catch phrase is awesome this time around "Upgrade again"



I mean, it's a call to action all right!


----------



## Aaron Lau (Nov 24, 2015)

so it basically fixes the main problem of the v2 which was corner twisting and perfects this cube?? 
Why didnt they make this instead of the tanglong???????
Also, gotta love them fancy designs in instead of them blocks.


----------



## Berd (Nov 24, 2015)

Looks cool, I might get it.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 24, 2015)

Although I hardly cube anymore I definitely 'need' this cube  Where and when can we buy this cube?


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Nov 24, 2015)

MarcelP said:


> Although I hardly cube anymore I definitely 'need' this cube  Where and when can we buy this cube?



 Upgrade again .... I shall not resist ... the Borg will assimilate ...


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Nov 24, 2015)

Aaron Lau said:


> Why didnt they make this instead of the tanglong???????



In other words "why didn't they give us less variety/ things to choose from?"

Not everyone thinks the Aolong is the best cube ever. The corner twisting isn't the only problem some people have with it.
Above all, different people prefer different types of cubes.

But this could just be me being salty 'cos I main the Tanglong right now.


----------



## APdRF (Nov 24, 2015)

Why no fluoro stickers? They don't seem like the normal MoYu ones


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Nov 24, 2015)

I love the fact that Moyu are releasing cubes at the rate they are. Clearly there is some business process driving it, and their new slogan is awesome. Their efforts can only spur on the likes of Yuxin and QiYi to do more/better in order to keep up, which they may or may not do. Either way we, the consumers, score 

I've only had my Tanglong for just over a week, but I'm very keen to see what the new Aolong GT is like.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm a big AoLong fan so am happy to see an enhanced version.


----------



## Galactic Cubing (Nov 24, 2015)

When is the release date for this cube?


----------



## typeman5 (Nov 24, 2015)

great... a new moyu cube that i "have" to get.. my wallet is not ready for this


----------



## willi pilz (Nov 24, 2015)

JohnnyReggae said:


> I love the fact that Moyu are releasing cubes at the rate they are. Clearly there is some business process driving it, and their new slogan is awesome. Their efforts can only spur on the likes of Yuxin and QiYi to do more/better in order to keep up, which they may or may not do. Either way we, the consumers, score
> 
> I've only had my Tanglong for just over a week, but I'm very keen to see what the new Aolong GT is like.



I agree 100%, I'm also a big fan of 2 new (good) cubes every month, instead of 2 (good one's) every year like in 2011 (I'm only cubing since 2014) Specially on big cubes. The shengshou 4x4-7x7 were the best from (correct me if I'm wrong) 2011-2014 (4 Years no new big cube)  It also took 12 years for a good sqare-1 2003-2015  I like these days of cubing way better.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Nov 24, 2015)

now if only the cubicle would use the same sticker material as moyu... that or moyu should make more shades


----------



## DELToS (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm going to watch some unboxing and reviews before I decide if I want this cube or not, but when the TangPo comes out on TheCubicle.us, I'll definitely buy that.


----------



## ljacob332 (Nov 24, 2015)

Cubeologist said:


> Lasted about as long as the WR that was set on it lol.


 Funniest thing is that, even though new moyu cubes are released at the speed of light, the cubes themselves are sluggish (cough cough aolong v2 cough cough tanglong cough)


----------



## DELToS (Nov 24, 2015)

ljacob332 said:


> Funniest thing is that, even though new moyu cubes are released at the speed of light, the cubes themselves are sluggish (cough cough aolong v2 cough cough tanglong cough)



Well the 4 tanglongs I bought were fast out of the box...


----------



## biscuit (Nov 24, 2015)

ljacob332 said:


> Funniest thing is that, even though new moyu cubes are released at the speed of light, the cubes themselves are sluggish (cough cough aolong v2 cough cough tanglong cough)



That's why I like my Aolong. Drown it in lube and it speeds up to good speeds


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Nov 25, 2015)

biscuit said:


> That's why I like my Aolong. Drown it in lube and it speeds up to good speeds



Haven't lubed my Aolong in a couple months and it's turning like a dream still :tu


----------



## Aaron Lau (Nov 25, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> In other words "why didn't they give us less variety/ things to choose from?"
> 
> Not everyone thinks the Aolong is the best cube ever. The corner twisting isn't the only problem some people have with it.
> Above all, different people prefer different types of cubes.
> ...



well i guess more variety means more products to but which means more income and the tanglong and aolong feel different.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Nov 25, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> now if only the cubicle would use the same sticker material as moyu... that or moyu should make more shades



YESSSS!!!!!


----------



## qwertycuber (Nov 25, 2015)

The fact that they said that it wasn't GTS, and GTS is the highest level on the market, and there is space for improvement, maybe in the future, there might be a improved Aolong GT, called the Aolong GTS.


----------



## guysensei1 (Nov 25, 2015)

biscuit said:


> That's why I like my Aolong. Drown it in lube and it speeds up to good speeds



I'm cool with the speed of my Aolong, but it has this weird stickiness that I dislike. If you turn it extremely slowly and lightly, my Aolong goes _turn_*stop*_turn_*stop*_turn_*stop*_turn_*stop*

Still my main because it's the most stable of all my cubes.


----------



## biscuit (Nov 25, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I'm cool with the speed of my Aolong, but it has this weird stickiness that I dislike. If you turn it extremely slowly and lightly, my Aolong goes _turn_*stop*_turn_*stop*_turn_*stop*_turn_*stop*
> 
> Still my main because it's the most stable of all my cubes.



Only if you are turning really, really slowly. I actually kind of like it my self.


----------



## Chree (Nov 25, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> I'm cool with the speed of my Aolong, but it has this weird stickiness that I dislike. If you turn it extremely slowly and lightly, my Aolong goes _turn_*stop*_turn_*stop*_turn_*stop*_turn_*stop*
> 
> Still my main because it's the most stable of all my cubes.



Mine does that, too. It's like... between solves, the lube re-sticks the pieces together every time. Happens less and less as the lube wears off, though.

I do love my Tanglong, and it's my main right now. But I miss the feel of my Aolong V1 sometimes, so I carry both with me everywhere. I'm definitely buying the GT. If it manages to maintain that rounded, stable, fast feel... it stands a really good chance at replacing both.


----------



## funkymonkey2956 (Nov 25, 2015)

Interesting. Using a very similar piece assembly design to Fangshi cubes. Hopefully this will be like the Aolong v1 without corner twists. Looking forward to this cube!


----------



## CuBouz (Nov 25, 2015)

funkymonkey2956 said:


> Hopefully this will be like the Aolong v1 without corner twists. Looking forward to this cube!



Seconded, though looking at the pieces I doubt it's going to be the case.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 26, 2015)

The fact that this will be out in colorful plastics tempts me more to get it....


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Dec 6, 2015)

What does GT mean?


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 6, 2015)

EpiCuber7 said:


> What does GT mean?



Good turning?


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 6, 2015)

EpiCuber7 said:


> What does GT mean?



Maybe Gen Two?


----------



## shadowslice e (Dec 6, 2015)

EpiCuber7 said:


> What does GT mean?



I think that they're going for Gran Tourismo (which I probably misspelled) which is a term applied to fast racecars and I roughly translates to something like the big tour in English referring to the major circuit for drivers in Europe.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Dec 6, 2015)

shadowslice e said:


> I think that they're going for Gran Tourismo (which I probably misspelled) which is a term applied to fast racecars and I roughly translates to something like the big tour in English referring to the major circuit for drivers in Europe.



Something like that. I think it's Grand tourer. You know, it's not that hard to google it 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_tourer


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 7, 2015)

My review of the aolong gt 


as well as a first impression


----------



## ljacob332 (Dec 7, 2015)

DELToS said:


> Well the 4 tanglongs I bought were fast out of the box...


 Yeah they are fast out of the box however their speed detoriates over the stretch of a few weeks


----------



## Makarov (Dec 9, 2015)

Now this is a great release. Right out of the box the GT makes the tanglong obsolete to me, which felt sluggish even on the loosest tensions and lubing. Also feels better than the aolong v2 to me. Not sure how to describe the feeling but it's definitely a step up from the v2.


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Dec 10, 2015)

I like mine a lot. It's fairly fast and the feel is something new to me. It doesn't really feel like a Tanglong or Aolong V2 to me


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 11, 2015)

Not sure about mine. As a long time v2 user, this feels more like the TangLong than my v2 and will take some time to get used to. Disappointed in the stickers though - why go back to the dull old colours of Dayan days? If the cube does become my main, I will certainly have to resticker it.


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 11, 2015)

mark49152 said:


> Disappointed in the stickers though - why go back to the dull old colours of Dayan days?.


Jay explains. I restickered my pretty much immediately, so I can't really tell if it affected performance.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 11, 2015)

I've heard that they will return to the Moyu shades though (but they'll be Identical to current ones in every other way)


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 11, 2015)

Bindedsa said:


> Jay explains. I restickered my pretty much immediately, so I can't really tell if it affected performance.


Thanks, it's good to know the reason. For me, however, sticker thickness = tiny or no difference, dull colours = big negative, restickering = unwelcome hassle. Thumbs down for that, Moyu.


----------



## mycube (Dec 11, 2015)

And another review (from myself):


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Dec 11, 2015)

Don't know if this will be my main.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Dec 11, 2015)

ljacob332 said:


> Yeah they are fast out of the box however their speed detoriates over the stretch of a few weeks



My hualong did that to me too! Now months later it feels terrible but I still need to use it as my main.
I'm thinking of getting this aolong GT though, has anyone had one long enough to notice if the good qualities of the cube don't deteriorate so much?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Dec 11, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> My hualong did that to me too! Now months later it feels terrible but I still need to use it as my main.
> I'm thinking of getting this aolong GT though, has anyone had one long enough to notice if the good qualities of the cube don't deteriorate so much?



I haven't had it for a suppressing time. It seems to be breaking in like an AoLong. It first felt nothing like one, now it feels like my old one but honestly I like using my v2 better than the GT. It might be the springs that are just changing. Try just buying new springs (although I believe the MoYu ones are normally for an AoLong and will be quite tight on the HuaLong.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Dec 11, 2015)

EpiCuber7 said:


> What does GT mean?



The MoYu Facebook page says they mean it as "Grand Tourer" since the owner likes cars and meant to imply that the GT is a "better" version.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 18, 2015)

Does your Aolong GT suffer from the following symptoms?
-Too fast
-Feels too "hard"
-Locks up due to overshooting

You may be suffering from stock Aolong GT syndrome. Buy an Aolong V2 and swap out the edges from the V2 into the GT.
Problem solved. Side effects may include better solves, better control, and greater appreciation for your Aolong GT.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Dec 19, 2015)

4Chan said:


> Does your Aolong GT suffer from the following symptoms?
> -Too fast
> -Feels too "hard"
> -Locks up due to overshooting
> ...



nice....

I can't believe I didn't try it before. The edges can be swapped.


----------



## kliang9299 (Dec 19, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> nice....
> 
> I can't believe I didn't try it before. The edges can be swapped.



In a similar vein, sticking GT corners into a V1 makes a V1 that never corner twists.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 19, 2015)

kliang9299 said:


> In a similar vein, sticking GT corners into a V1 makes a V1 that never corner twists.



Lol looks like Hybrid cubes are making a comeback. (yes, I know what those are.)


----------



## CriticalCubing (Dec 19, 2015)

I wish I had my previous Aolong's. I gave v2 to a friend who liked it a lot and I may have the v1 with me.


kliang9299 said:


> In a similar vein, sticking GT corners into a V1 makes a V1 that never corner twists.



Anyway, here are my thoughts on the GT after using it for a while


----------



## Aysha (Dec 24, 2015)

4Chan said:


> Does your Aolong GT suffer from the following symptoms?
> -Too fast
> -Feels too "hard"
> -Locks up due to overshooting
> ...



Wow, that does actually make it a lot better!


----------



## nightcuber (Dec 24, 2015)

4Chan said:


> Does your Aolong GT suffer from the following symptoms?
> -Too fast
> -Feels too "hard"
> -Locks up due to overshooting
> ...



I don't resticker my puzzles, the shades wouldn't be the same


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 24, 2015)

4Chan said:


> Does your Aolong GT suffer from the following symptoms?
> -Too fast
> -Feels too "hard"
> -Locks up due to overshooting
> ...



Or you could dump 2cc of traxxas 50k into it. Worked for me.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 25, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> Or you could dump 2cc of traxxas 50k into it. Worked for me.



ಠ_ಠ

That's a lot...


----------



## supercavitation (Dec 25, 2015)

guysensei1 said:


> ಠ_ಠ
> 
> That's a lot...



That's the second most lube I've ever put in a cube, and it's still pretty fast.


----------

